
How can I reach from 100 views per day to 10000 views per day on website? - hemen
I am not looking for any spamming short cut.
======
socialmediaisbs
Ok, there's a really long answer to this. I'm happy to send you (and everyone
reading this) a free .pdf of my book that St. Martin's Press put out, but here
is the tl;dr version

1\. The 1,000 True fans thing doesn't work. You need (eventually) 200,000
people who like you and your product / website / app / whatever to visit your
thing twice a day. (That number comes from a successful mall developer in the
US who runs multiple hundred million dollar properties. The 1,000 True Fans
thing is sort of like The Long Tail book in that, it's great on paper, but not
so much in reality.

2\. I hate to say this, but it's all about the brand. WHY are people going to
take their (increasingly) limited time away from something that they love to
spend it with you. Yes, quality and consistency are key, but if you don't have
the proper distribution, you can have the best stuff in the world and it won't
get you anywhere because nobody knows you exist.

You have to develop something that is unique to you, that also is attention
getting to other people. (I know, easier said than done.) Then, you need to
position that something using other people's platforms and resources (media
outlets, connections) to grow your audience. This has been true since the
beginning in the Internet era, by the way. (Almost) everyone grew rapidly by
using someone else's platform and audience to get there.

3\. Finally, you should know your 200,000 people backward and forward. The
first 1,000 you should know by name. What they like. What they don't like.
What problems that they have. How do they spend their time. Where do they get
their information from? And then engineer everything you produce around that,
so that the next 199,000 that are like the first 1,000 think you're talking
directly to them and not some vaguely defined general audience.

Email for the free .pdf book: bj@bjmendelson.com

~~~
Leftium
Can you elaborate on point #1 (or point to the appropriate place in your
book?)

One of my friends told me about "1000 true fans," and it seemed reasonable so
I didn't question it. Now I'd like to hear the other side.

~~~
socialmediaisbs
For sure. So, 1000 True Fans has been around as a theory forever. But the
tl;dr version from the book is that it only works in extreme circumstances. So
for example, if your audience is incredibly wealthy. Or if you're not selling
a product but just looking for page views or email subscribers. Or if you have
virtually no overhead on a project and can turn a profit with every user that
signs up.

But ...

1\. People don't share how we often think they do. They can be selective. So
the idea that you just need 1,000 and that 1,000 is going to love and share
your stuff actively is kind of bogus. Maybe 100 of them actually do it, then
the 900 others either sometimes (or not at all) pass on your stuff. So you
need way more than 1000.

2.There's rarely such thing as a true fan (except, again, in rare instances.)
Customer loyalty today can be gone in a second if you say or do the wrong
thing. So there's an assumption you're going to maintain all 1,000 overtime
that doesn't hold up. That means the alleged multiplier effect of having the
first thousand doesn't (always) exist.

3\. You might get 1,000 loyal people, but they don't have a ton of money or
resources or whatever to sustain doing the thing you want to do. 1,000
enthusiastic people who show up at your band's free show is great, but when
only 25 of them show up to a paid gig, that's a whole other story, and this
happens a lot more than you'd think.

------
Delmania
Read this: [http://kk.org/thetechnium/1000-true-
fans/](http://kk.org/thetechnium/1000-true-fans/) Find your niche and appeal
to them.

------
interdrift
Provide something of value for your users and market it more.

------
thinbeige
What do you want to do with the 10,000 views/day? Dispaly ads? Affiliate
links? Sell your own stuff? If yes, what's the avg. order volume and the LTV?

Then, we can tell how you get those users.

------
edburdo
Check out Simple Programmer. He has a lot of articles and email list stuff
about building a blog. Quality content on a regular basis is key. Be
consistent, and keep writing.

~~~
Delmania
I just wanted to echo this, John is a hard worker and a great resource for
people. I know some people are turned off by his writing style, but his blog
is an excellent example of a well-executed content marketing strategy.

Disclaimer: I occasionally author articles for him.

